

How Silicon Valley Fosters Plivo's Cloud-Based Telephony - bevenky
http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2013/02/14/how-silicon-valley-fosters-plivos-cloud-based-telephony/

======
tsudot
I joined Plivo exactly a year ago. We've come a long way since then. From
supporting a complex conferencing platform, to insane dialer traffic. Its been
a pleasure working with the team. Good job guys!

------
firefoxman1
So I read this article and immediately signed up for the service. "Hmm, looks
great" I thought. Then I look at their helper libraries, "Better than Twilio!"
I said. Then I examined their pricing, and it's cheaper than Twilio!

...Then I realized how their billing works: It's a prepaid model. And I'm so
sad to say, this won't work for me. Any chance of invoice-billing coming soon?

~~~
bevenky
We also have invoice billing. Feel free to reach out at hello@plivo.com and we
will help you out.

------
donatello
Glad to see this piece. Talking to customers and making targeted, timely
improvements has been a key focus of work here. We'll be keeping it up!

------
yabbadabbadoo
Congrats on the growth! Keep it up :)

~~~
bevenky
Thanks. Still a long way to go.

